# cihetle



## EthanThorn

Hello, 

Here is an expression that I can't find in Word Reference, nor in the Türk Dil Kurumu Dictionary. These sentences come from a book of memoirs about the late Ottoman period. The author is speaking to her husband, a high-ranking official. 

Mesele benim hoşuna gidip gitmemesi değil, esasen dahilde nereye gönderirlerse göndersinler, itirazım yok, zira seninle gelebilirim, lakin harice beraber gidemeyeceğim cihetle, gönderilmeni arzu etmem. 

My attempt: 

The issue isn't whether it pleases me or not; essentially I have no objection to wherever they send you [ie. let them send where they will send] inside [of Turkey], because I'll be able to come with you. On the other hand, if I couldn't come abroad with you, I'd wouldn't want you to be sent. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rallino

You've taught me a new word, Ethan 
I would say it's wrongly used, though. I'd at least expect to read: _gidemeyeceğim cihetiyle_.

Anyhow, if you look up the word _cihet_: _isim_ Yön, yan, taraf
"_Pencereden gelen bu şehir seslerinin cihetini bile tayin edemiyordu._" - *P. Safa

*And a google search for it gives: bu cihetle, in the meaning of _"because of this"_

So I would edit your translation as: _[__…] However, _*since* _I won't/wouldn't be able to come abroad with you, […]
_
I'm not a hundred percent positive on this, though. You might want to wait for someone to second (and, preferably, '_third_') that.


----------



## EthanThorn

Thanks for the feedback! 

In the story, the narrator isn't unsure of whether she'll be allowed to accompany her husband or not (and eventually she does go with him). In that sense, "since" doesn't seem to fit the context. 

It doesn't seem to be a typo, though - it's used a couple of times in the same chapter. For instance: 

_Beni göndermek istemediği her halinden belli olmasına rağmen, çocukluğumdan beri Arabistan'ın medhini bizzat kendisinden dinlediğim cihetle, oraları görmeyi pek istiyor ve çok sevdiğim Tevfik Bey'i, yabancı diyarlarda yalnız bırakmak fikrine katlanımıyordum. _


----------



## EthanThorn

sorry, I meant the narrator *is *unsure whether[...]


----------



## Reverence

"Since" is good.

There's nothing wrong with the usage, though; "gidemeyeceğim cihetiyle" would be incorrect. "Gidemeyeceğim cihetle" is an exact alternative of "gidemeyeceğimden dolayı/ötürü".


----------



## peptidoglycan

Hi Ethan.*

cihet *is an archaic word. It means aspect, way, direction. 
*"Bu cihetle"* is an adverb, and it means therefore, thus, for this reason, hence


----------



## Fenomenon

I'm native speaker but I have never heard that word 
But in tr.wictionary.org, it says "because of" so last 2 sentence is:
lakin harice beraber gidemeyeceğim cihetle, gönderilmeni arzu etmem. = since I couldnt come to outside (of the country, I guess), I don't want you to go


----------

